# General > General Chat >  550 paracord

## thinkfree3

My favorite survival item is 550 paracord. it's strong enough to hold you if you must repel or need to make a rope ladder. It's strong enough to string up a dear or hog, holds 550 pounds as the name suggest. It can be taken apart, there are many smaller strands inside of it which can be used to make nets. Nets can be used to make shelters, catch food, store stuff, carry gear, and make hammocks... (as another member pointed out.)  550 paracord is a little thicker then a shoelace and stores well. It also can be used to alert your camp of random strangers walking in (trip line). works great for lashing stuff together, tethering rafts, starting fires (bow method), you can make a weapon out of it by tying a rock to one end and using it kinda like a sling. I suppose if you made a net and weaved grasses through it you could make some clothes if you had to, or a sleeping bag, blanket, and so on. It can be used as a stringer also. It probably has a lot of other uses that i haven't figured out yet but if I could take only one item with me out into the wilderness I'd take that.

----------


## thinkfree3

you can get it online or at most military type stores.

----------


## trick-r-treat

I think a strong cord is a very good thing to carry with you in the wilderness for many reasons.

----------


## tater03

Wow, I have never heard of this product. Sounds like it has a lot of uses. When I was reading your post it reminded me of duct tape only because you can do so much with duct tape.

----------


## taiarain

I'm intrigued. I'm going to do some googling and see what I can find on cost, suppliers and what not.

----------


## Tangent210

I don't know if I would trust the stuff for repelling unless it was really and emergency. I'm sure you could get away with it but I wouldn't doubt you'd get hurt eventually. It's really not meant for climbing and has different properties than real climbing rope which is much more expensive.

----------


## thinkfree3

yeah, it works, it is dynamic though. some people like using static line to repel with but in a pinch it would work. I've made a swing out of it before. As for cost... i think it's pretty cheep. I think i got 100 ft for about 10 bucks a while back

----------


## mamab

My husband has been a rope "nut" since he was a kid. He found some yarn or something when he was little, and proceeded to tie everything in the house together, from one end of the house to the other, all in the time it took my mil to hang out a load of clothes. LOL He just loves rope/string and it's an absolute necessity when we go camping!! I'll have to see if he knows about this stuff.

This website has the paracord:  http://www.georgia-outfitters.com/page65.shtml  It also has a big red statement:  Not to be used for reppelling

----------


## thinkfree3

it's not ideal for repelling of course but it can indeed be used for it. Thats not what the cord was intended for though.

----------


## vicki2

Thanks for the link.  I hadn't heard of this particular type of rope and I want a look into it.  Again, many thanks.

----------


## tater03

Thanks for the link. I was telling my husband about this product yesterday. It sounds like it would be great to have in an emergency.

----------


## Minwaabi

Is this the same as parachute chord?  If so I saw one of those survivor show guys using this stuff to repel down 60 feet of rock the other day.

----------


## Tangent210

Yes, it would be the same stuff. Many people use it to repel to demonstrate an emergency and in all likely hood you won't die but I wouldn't reccomend it. It's not rated for climbing which is why they have that warning. I wouldn't do it if I didn't have to since I value my life but most don't think it's a big deal and I don't either really but I don't take chances when dangling from a rockface. The army carries this same stuff with them since it's so versatile, they use it for everything.

----------


## thinkfree3

I just got a 2100 ft spool of this stuff off EBAY for about 46bucks shipping included.

----------


## marberry

iv actually been using it for a year or so without knowing it , the rope i buy has 3 cords of that stuf braided lol, i have used it for repelling and i can say it works (i hate repelling though id rather use a knot ladder and do it marine style lol)

----------


## Danoon

Make sure it says 550-7 strand paracord or chute cord. Ace hardeware and a few camping stores I've been to carry what they call paracord but its not 7 strand. The one from Ace was 4 strand.

----------


## marberry

yup its 3 x 550-7 paracord braided , the only bad thing is that its about a square  cm thick , so its not practical to carry when hiking

----------


## thinkfree3

Not practical to carry when hiking? are you kidding? It weighs next to nothing and a little bit goes a long way. it's a bout as thick as a shoelace and stores well. I wouldn't hike without it.

----------


## LtAttiic

not to mention it would be a good idea to replace all your shoelaces with it, if you need to use it, you can use one of the inner strands to tie your shoes.
i cant belive there are so many of you that havent heard of this! i never go into the bush without it, and many people even use 10' strands to make bracelets!
also, $10 for 100' is a rip off, any surplus store should charge no more than $15 for a 300' spool.

----------


## FVR

I ventured into a surplus store today and was floored at the price.  Fifteen bucks for 50".

I'll wait for a yardsale.

----------


## kurtiss

Paracord is extremely tough stuff that can be used for many things.  My family actually makes Utility Bracelets, watch straps, and dog collars, using military issue paracord.  Below is an example of what we make.  The Utility bracelets contain 15 - 24 feet of paracord, and a stainless steel shackle.  It is a very convenient way to carry a good bit of paracord with you at all times for emergency situations.  You can email me at toughgear@comcast.net if you would like more information.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tony uk

Cool  :Big Grin: 

How much do you charge per purchase ?

----------


## mbarnatl

Here is a link on some uses and info about 550 cord. Make sure you buy the Mil-C-5040 Type 3, 550 cord.

----------


## bear

> Not practical to carry when hiking? are you kidding? It weighs next to nothing and a little bit goes a long way. it's a bout as thick as a shoelace and stores well. I wouldn't hike without it.


I will have to agree with you thinkfree3. I would not be outdoors without it. I have got a hiking stick that I have had for years. It has a 20 ft. piece of para cord wrapped around it. This stuff is as valuable as duct tape. bear

----------


## Fog_Harbor

You can never, never, never have enough 550 cord.  You have to be sure it's the genuine article, and not the cheap crap a lot of places sell.

You can use it to rapel in an emergency, but other than that I wouldn't.  If the mantle abraids and the kern starts to get cut, you'll be on the bottom in no time with a few broken bones and less chance of survival.

----------


## tfisher

Paracord is like duct tape never leave home without it!

----------


## Devin

hi all im new

----------


## Devin

any one any one

----------


## Devin

great im all alone again

----------


## trax

Try the introductions section!

as for the paracord, if I may quote (or at least paraphrase) the movie the Boondock Saints, "Ya never know what you'll need a rope for, you just always need it.....Charlie Bronson always had a rope!" LOL.

That paracord looks like my next purchase.

----------


## Strider

It's true that parachute cord is the best stuff to take... i always take a few coils. The price is expensive, but worth it. I once had to use it to climb down about 300 feet into a gorge, hoist down all my equipment, and then get out again. It is very strong, and very handy.

----------


## Sarge47

> It's true that parachute cord is the best stuff to take... i always take a few coils. The price is expensive, but worth it. I once had to use it to climb down about 300 feet into a gorge, hoist down all my equipment, and then get out again. It is very strong, and very handy.


I buy the real parachute cord in 1000' lengths from www.cheaperthandirt.com for $40 + S.& H..  You get a lot of it that way and I'm always using it for something. :Cool:

----------


## RobertRogers

Yeah, there is alot of fake stuff out there.  Make sure it is official 550 Paracord and not some cheap stuff pretending to be.

----------


## survivalhike

I was so pissed today.  I went to an Army Surplus Store and asked them to show me their 550 cord.  They showed me what looked like 550 on a spool, and at the last moment I decided to look at the inside strands just to see what I was getting (even though I truly thought I didn't have to look).  There we're four strands of internal cord inside the outer braid.  I couldn't believe it...The ARMY SURPLUS STORE of all places was selling cheap immitation paracord.  I'm going to www.cheaperthandirt.com to get my spool.  They have 1000' for $40.  I'm still floored about the whole event, but online they have a picture that shows honest to goodness 7 strand 550 cord.

----------


## survivalhike

Oh, and I found a link to a site that shows how to make a version of the paracord bracelet.  It was actually very easy to figure out, and the directions we're simple.  It's not as ornate as the above poster's version, but it will stash about 10-14 feet of paracord for you.

http://www.instructables.com/id/EL5S5IADTYEY95S32O/

----------


## Sarge47

> Oh, and I found a link to a site that shows how to make a version of the paracord bracelet.  It was actually very easy to figure out, and the directions we're simple.  It's not as ornate as the above poster's version, but it will stash about 10-14 feet of paracord for you.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/EL5S5IADTYEY95S32O/


Cool!  I'm going to try to figure out how to make a belt, or even a sher harness out of one, thanks SH! :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

> I was so pissed today.  I went to an Army Surplus Store and asked them to show me their 550 cord.  They showed me what looked like 550 on a spool, and at the last moment I decided to look at the inside strands just to see what I was getting (even though I truly thought I didn't have to look).  There we're four strands of internal cord inside the outer braid.  I couldn't believe it...The ARMY SURPLUS STORE of all places was selling cheap immitation paracord.  I'm going to www.cheaperthandirt.com to get my spool.  They have 1000' for $40.  I'm still floored about the whole event, but online they have a picture that shows honest to goodness 7 strand 550 cord.


I've posted that site elsewhere on this very same page!  I've bought a spool from them.  The only problem was that had some cuts in the line so that it wasn't one continous line, but I didn't mind that! :Wink:

----------


## survivalhike

I honestly never thought about making a belt out of that braid pattern...It would seem like a no brainer.  I usually carry a .45 Long Colt single action revolver with me, and because it's a heavy item I need a strong belt.  I would think that 2 lines of 550 with a combined strength of 1100 pounds would be quite sufficient.

Just so I'm correct, a sheer harness is a repeling harness?  If it is, the 550 should work really well.  

Like I said the braid pattern is super easy to figure out from the website, I had it in about five minutes.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

There is a MAJOR difference between "paracord" and Parachute cord.  Paracord is the cheaper stuff, and only tests at something like 200 lbs.  Parachute cord is the real deal.

You can reppel with it, but if you're prone to get yourself in those type of situations, climbing rope is a better idea.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> Cool!  I'm going to try to figure out how to make a belt, or even a sher harness out of one, thanks SH!


You could also crochet some cord.,leaving you with a continuous line, or macrame, but you'd end up with shorter fragments.  I think the link actually was a form of macrame, but I could be wrong.  I used to do macrame in the seventies, but I've forgotten the knots by now.

----------


## Sarge47

> I honestly never thought about making a belt out of that braid pattern...It would seem like a no brainer.  I usually carry a .45 Long Colt single action revolver with me, and because it's a heavy item I need a strong belt.  I would think that 2 lines of 550 with a combined strength of 1100 pounds would be quite sufficient.
> 
> Just so I'm correct, a sheer harness is a repeling harness?  If it is, the 550 should work really well.  
> 
> Like I said the braid pattern is super easy to figure out from the website, I had it in about five minutes.


That's a typo, shoulda read:  "Shoulder Strap, similar to what Bear Grylls uses. :Embarrassment: 
I always want lots of "cordage" with me! :Wink:

----------


## survivalhike

Even as I read it I could hear that British accent saying "cordage."  In BG's world it seems everything "makes excellent cordage."

Screw making "cordage," I'll just unravel by 550 belt!

----------


## survivalhike

Bass Pro Shops also sells 550, and they have it for less than $5 for a hundred feet in olive drab.  Not too bad if you live close to the Mecca of camping and fishing supplies.

----------


## Beo

Para cord is very useful in a survival situation but I would take a good knife first, using it to reppel would screw up your hands really bad as the smal size even doubled would burn your hands up, we used 550paracord in the army for just about everything you can think of but it can also be dangerous supporting your weight, it is sheathed inside nylon and if any of the strands fray or break inside the sheath you could take a nasty fall, hemp rope is best for reppeling.
We gotta Bass Pro Shop here now and there ok, kinda pricy.

----------


## HOP

I think 550 is great stuff to have and I have quite a bit of it but also kep and carry other line. Breaking down 550 is useful to a certian extent but once you break it down you don't have 550 any more you have a bunch of string and a sheath.

----------


## Rick

I thought I'd throw my 2 cents into the mix. There are a lot of variations on paracord. Many meet official military specifications for their required use and many don't. However, there are generally two types that you will see for sale. MIL-C-5040 Type III and 550 Commercial Type III. 

MIL-C-5040, from a wholesale perspective, is about twice the price of 550 Commercial. That's why you often see such a wide variation in price. You can expect to pay in the $45+ range for Commercial 550 for a 1000 foot spool and in the 75+ range for MIL-C-5040 for a 1000 foot spool (retail). The cost, of course, depends on manufacturer and the retailer's markup but that will put you in the ballpark. It even gets more confusing because the minimum breaking strength for 550 Commercial varies by manufacturer. Some are as low as 250 pounds while others will certify their commercial cord at 550 pounds, the same as MIL-C-5040 Type III.  

If you want some cordage for field use (that's what this forum is about, right?) then 550 Commercial Type III should be sufficient. Not certain why anyone would want to pay the additional money for genuine MIL-C-5040 just to replace a boot lace or to be able to carry some thread or fishing line. Is MIL-C-5040 better that 550 Commercial? Probably, depending on manufacturer. It won't shrink nearly as much because it goes through a shrink process for coloring (except the natural or white color). The 550 Commercial will shrink more because it's a solution dyed material. Regardless of what you hear, paracord shrinks although the amount of shrinkage in MIL-C-5040 is negligible. But the 550 Commercial is still tough as nails, lightweight, and less expensive. Folks seem to have it in their heads that if it isn't MIL-C-5040 then it must not be quality material and that's just not true. Granted, I wouldn't want my parachute canopy strung with 550 Commercial Type III but 550 Commercial Type III for use outdoors is just fine and should excel for general cordage use. Not convinced? Buy some of each and field test it. I'll bet quality 550 Commercial meets all your needs and then some. 

I would shy away from paracord with less than seven inner strands and certainly bypass any that has internal fibers rather than strand. The whole purpose of taking the stuff with you is to have as much cordage as possible and why carry paracord with five inner strands when you can carry seven for the same price? For a ten foot piece of paracord that's 60 feet vs. 80 feet (inner strands + outer sheath). 

Just look for cord that has seven inner strands and you will "probably" have the 550 Commercial Type III. Look at the add closely, if it says "meets MIL-C-5040 requirements", "Just like MIL-C-5040", etc. then you probably have 550 Commercial. 

An add that says Type III paracord really doesn't tell you anything. Neither does 550 pound rated or 550 Type III. Either type could qualify. If you have any questions, ask your retailer for specifics. They should be able to furnish it including whether or not the cord is certified as MIL-C-5040 and/or the minimum breakage rating. If they can't, find another retailer. Just be wary if they tell you it's 550 Commercial and it has a minimum breakage rating of 550 pounds. That may not be the case unless it is certified at that weight. They may be sincere in their belief but they may also be very wrong. You might also want to ask where the paracord is manufactured and if the manufacturer is a current U.S. military provider. A U.S. based manufacturer that supplies the military must meet stringent specifications and that quality usually overlaps to their commercial products. It's expensive to retool just to make different qualities.  

Paracord, even MIL-C-5040 was not designed, and it should not be used, for climbing or rappelling. While its uses are many and varied, it does not contain the same properties and safety characteristics as climbing rope. Paracord is not fine-tuned for the optimum combination of weight, number of falls, impact force, elongation, handling and durability that is found in commercial climbing ropes. Ropes designed primarily for sport climbing must provide a soft catch and be durable, while not having too much elongation. Paracord does not provide any of these features. That is not what it is designed for. Don't put you life at risk by misusing paracord to climb or rappel with.

Now, a note on survival bracelets. You can find a lot of survival bracelets in two tone or even three tones. To make a bracelet in two tones, MOST braiders use two five foot pieces and fuse them together (someone is sure to tell me they don't do it that way. Fine). What you wind up with is two five foot pieces, which means you have shorter inner strands. If that isn't a concern for you and you are more interested in the look, then two tone may be a good choice. If, however, you want as much continuous cordage as you can conveniently carry, then choose a one color bracelet. Again, if you have any questions, ask the braider before you buy. 

I'll bet I get hammered by someone for all this info :O) but I do deal with the stuff, make survival bracelets, retail survival equipment, and deal with the rope manufacturers so I have a bit of history and knowledge of it. I won't plug my company here but your safety could be at stake if you misuse paracord and that's a concern to me. 

Wikipedia has a nice article on MIL-C-5040. Just Google paracord wikipedia and it should come up. 

I hope that helps, particularly if you are a newby. 

Rick

----------


## Borelli

I have been wanting to buy some for awile

If you shop online for items such as this a great site is

www.uscav.com
This site sells it in a length of 300' or 100'

----------


## Rick

Borelli,

They are selling 550 Commercial at 6.5 cents a foot for 300'. Try these guys for 4.9 cents a foot for a 300' piece. They are about as inexpensive for 550 Commercial as you'll find.

http://www.imsplus.com/ims47i.html

----------


## Gray Wolf

The strongest, best Paracord, is the newest one from the US Military called MIL-C-5040 Type III. rated for 550lbs and it is now *"ORANGE"* in color (per the Gov) This is the newest cord, and they tell that by the orange color, it does cost a little more, but your life may depend on it! Some of the inexpensive 550 type 111 Commercial paracord is rated as low as 50lb max.

The Orange Version is strictly Military Specification and was manufactured specifically at the request of the United States Military. Its military designation is MIL-C-5040 *Revision H*, Type III *International Orange*.

I don't know about anyone else, but, since my life depends on it, I always ask to see a "Certification" from the Seller. JMHO

----------


## Rick

The MIL-C-5040 Type III designation has been around for quite a while. The company I buy from is a certified supplier to the U.S. military and I spoke with the sales mgr. just a couple of weeks ago (11-16). They are still supplying natural (white), black and OD to the military along with orange. I think foliage green is the newest addition. Some of you that are still jumping can correct if need be but that's what my supplier is producing for Uncle Sam. 

You can, of course, purchase commercial 550 in just about any color you want. As I indicated above, some is just as good and to the same specifications as MIL-C-5040. The level of quality depends on the manufacturer. As long as the commercial 550 is certified at a 550 lb. rating (and has the 7 inner strands) I don't see any reason to pay double the price. IMHO.

----------


## corndog-44

Ahhh, baling twine; surely one of the two wonders of the modern world (the other being duct tape). You only need to use sisal baling twine.

----------


## Rick

Oh, bailing WIRE for sure. Long story about a 1964 Ford Galaxy XL and jumping a ravine. Anyway, the bailing wire held the gas tank on for a long, long time despite the rhythmic sway the gasoline inside caused. You know the old saying, "If the Ford's a rockin'...that's just the bailing wire." At least I think that's how the saying goes.

----------


## GVan

550 parachute cord is great stuff.  When in the rangers, we used it to tie our boots and extracted a single nylon strand to sew our torn clothes or tie several together for a fishing line, or singularly as a snare for small game etc..

----------


## david_beniuk

What would be the permanent knot for attaching 550 parachute cord to a small metal object like a shackle? Should I use something hold it from coming loose? Melt the rope at all? Tape it?

----------


## crashdive123

Hello David Beniuk welcome to the forum.  An anchor hitch may work for you, but it would be helpful to know the application that you plan on using it for.  I like to melt the ends of my para cord to keep it from fraying.  I've also been playing around with making some survival bracelettes.  That's why I'm asking you about the application.

Also, there's an introduction section here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14 where you can tell us a bit about yourself.  Ya know - wilderness experience, general area that you hail from, hobies - that sort of stuff.  Again, welcome to the forum.

----------


## awfoxden

> Oh, and I found a link to a site that shows how to make a version of the paracord bracelet.  It was actually very easy to figure out, and the directions we're simple.  It's not as ornate as the above poster's version, but it will stash about 10-14 feet of paracord for you.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/EL5S5IADTYEY95S32O/


hey thanks for the link.  i've been thinking of trying to tye one for a while but was unsure of the knot sequence.  ive got to give this a try.  

many have already stated but i just bought a 300' spool from cheaper than dirt for 12.00 last week.

i wrap 50' around my pistol belt. it only goes about 1/2 way around so i can still put small sheaths on part of the belt.  my srk and survival pouch are large enough to slide over the paracord wraping and it is still comfortable to wear.  don't even know its there.  

i also like the power pro fishing line in the 100 lb test.  very thin and you can wrap a ton around a nail and still packs very small.  works great for many everyday tasks in the woods without cutting up the 550 cord.

----------


## Rick

awfoxden - Try using a sewing machine spool for the fishing line. It holds tons of fishing line in a compact space. When you have all you want on it just tape the end so it doesn't unravel.

Here is another great site on what can be done with paracord. 
http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

David - There are over 4000 knots so the application for the paracord is all important.

----------


## nell67

that sewing machine spool should have a nick on the end to pull the end of the thread,or string though to keep from unraveling

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Nell. I didn't see one on mine but it might have been hiding. These eyes.....(shakes his head). 

I picked up three at Wally World for a buck 2.98 or something cheap like that. It's wasn't much at all.

----------


## nell67

Yea it is hard to see sometimes,I just drag the thread along the egde on the end until it snags it,just like on the end of a spool of fishing line.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Here is another great site on what can be done with paracord. 
> http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/
> important.


Rick, TDW told me to tell you thank you for turning me into a walking spool of 1000' of cordage.  :EEK!: 

Awesome site.

----------


## david_beniuk

I will be permanently connecting the 550 parachute cord to a 3/16" quick link to be exact. (http://www.bearclawmfg.com/catalog/images/quick.jpg)  It will be for hoisting my bag up or down a cliff.  Or if I just need a little more help up a slope (nothing dangerous).  Anchor Knot the best for my application?

----------


## crashdive123

A bowline may be the simpilest and work very well.  Anchor hitch would also work.

----------


## Rick

I do like those clamps. I have two on my pack. 

Crash is right on both his choices. It's hard to beat a Bowline. Both are good knots that pull against themselves and work well under a variety of loads. A Clovis Hitch is another good choice (Not a clove hitch!!).

Alpine - Your welcome. Now, if we can just figure out how to make a Gillie suit out of single piece of paracord..........

----------


## awfoxden

[QUOTE=Rick;35605]awfoxden - Try using a sewing machine spool for the fishing line. It holds tons of fishing line in a compact space. When you have all you want on it just tape the end so it doesn't unravel.

rick, 

my idea for using the nail to wrap the line on is to be able to use the nail in a survival situation if needed i.e. a spear point or in shelter building. also i would imagint the line wraped around the nail is much smaller to fit in a small kit than a spool.

by the way i use the braided 550 and made a lanyard that i can wear around my neck with a small key ring on the end to which i attaced my blast match.  i used aprox 35' of cord for a nice length.  its a bit scratchy on bear skin but with a shirt with a colar it wears well.  i also wraped the handle of my wetterling hatchet and looks great feels good in the hand and adds 10-15' of cord to my everyday wilderness treck.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I think tadgear has it in florescent colors too..

----------


## Rick

I shy away from wearing anything around my neck that won't freely break. I know the odds are pretty remote that it would get hung up but with my luck I'd hang myself going down an embankment.

----------


## Jericho117

I have 12,000 feet of that stuff. It's green camo. It works great, it even has 7 interior threads for tying on flethcing or making fishing line or trap parts. But the only problem I have with it is it slips a lot when wet, ever try hunting in the rain?. I use hemp cordage for my light bows but the paracord for my heavier bows, and it slips and the arrow grip sucks.

----------


## crashdive123

What type of knot are you using?

----------


## Jericho117

Bowline knot, it fits perfect but the string is what is slippery knot the knot, im pulling 60 pounds on my big bows.

----------


## Jericho117

Small figure eight knot are what I used to use but they consume to much of the line.

----------


## crashdive123

Get a small pouch of rosin for using it when you are in wet conditions.  "Chalk" up your fingers - shouldn't slip.

----------


## Jericho117

cool, thanks never tried it, ill try next rain.

----------


## klkak

> I have 12,000 feet of that stuff. It's green camo. It works great, it even has 7 interior threads for tying on flethcing or making fishing line or trap parts. But the only problem I have with it is it slips a lot when wet, ever try hunting in the rain?. I use hemp cordage for my light bows but the paracord for my heavier bows, and it slips and the arrow grip sucks.


I tried 550 cord for a bow string once. It stretches.

----------


## Jericho117

Yes it does stretch quite a bit, but unstringing it after use it retains it's natural length. But it's all I have.

----------


## neologist

Here is an example of things one can make to store cord.

Lanyard:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a fob over a 1" steel ball:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Gee, *MORE ADVERTISING*  :Mad:

----------


## neologist

> Gee, *MORE ADVERTISING*


Noted

Sorry

----------


## neologist

Sorces of cord

www.SupplyCaptain.Com has great selection and 33 colors

www.Georgia-Outfitters.Com lower prices, less selection, 'thinner' cord.

----------


## alaskabushman

The best place I have found to buy this stuff is at www.para-cord.com they sell a whole plethora of colors, and its pretty cheap too! About $20.00 for 250 feet.

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure that $20 for 250 ft is cheap (I pay about $14 for 300 ft), but hey that's just me.  In the meantime, how about heading over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## vthompson

I said this in another post but I will post it here also, I found some 550 para cord at:http://www.rangerjoes.com. The only problem is, is that I don't know if it is the real McCoy or not.
Their price is $37.99 for 1000ft. roll.I will leave it up to you to check it out for yourself.

----------


## MANABA

> I shy away from wearing anything around my neck that won't freely break. I know the odds are pretty remote that it would get hung up but with my luck I'd hang myself going down an embankment.


I use 550 cord for about everything. In the military we used to camo our dog tag chains w/gutted 550. Big mistake, when jumping out of birds strange things happen and people get hung up. Never use 550 cord around your neck, the crap dont break except maybe your neck if you get it hung up on something!! Please nobody needs to run 550 around their neck!!! :EEK!:

----------


## vegasrandall

try       http://www.stormdrane.blogspot.com/  it's got a lot of things you can make from 550 cord.if  TSHTF you can undo it and use it for something

----------


## hoosierarcher

The Sportsmansguide.com and cheaperthandirt.com both have decent prices on paracord.

----------


## Old GI

Just searching through "parachute" stuff.  The subject of knots was mentioned here.  Part of my misspent youth involved Army Parachute Rigger training and duties.  Almost all knots using nylon cord are finished with "... an overhand know in the running end."  This procedure ensures the slipping you may encounter is reduced.  For more permanent uses (like on your gear), we would slightly melt the trailing end cut at just passed the knot to prevent unraveling.  Just some hints from an Old GI.

----------


## Ken

As a kid, I made a few bucks splicing line for boat owners.  (I could do a real pretty 3/4" tapered line to cable splice.)

Rather than use an open flame to melt the ends on certain lines (ropes), I used a Weller soldering gun with a flat soldering blade for a virtually perfect seal at the tip.

----------


## Bladen

i know 550 paracord should hold 550 pounds.

but does anybody know the length it will hold 550 pounds at due to breaking strain?

for those who may not know- the longer a rope is, the weaker it gets.

thats kind of the core idea of breaking strain.

thanks in advance
Bladen

----------


## crashdive123

I have not seen a formula to calculate breaking strain that included length.  I understand what you are asking - I've just never seen it.

----------


## Old GI

From another string:

You can get a lot of "parachute cord" and much more by looking for old surplus parachutes that have not been de-militarized (de-milled) by cutting the suspension lines off just below the canopy. The whole parachute has so many uses as well. Technically, anything that goes to property disposal (DRMO nowadays) cannot be used for its intended purpose, i.e. jumping. It is unlikely that you will find that cord since it's used by so many troops for so many purposes.

----------


## Old GI

Trivia:  What do the different color schemes of the filler strands signify?  .........................................  They identify the manufacturer and/ or lots.  Oh well, maybe that's not important.

----------


## Justin Case

Rather than learn fancy wraps or buy specialty holders to manage headphone tangles, why not sheath your standard earbuds in paracord, that durable, hard-to-twist wonder material? One crafty Instructables writer shows us how.
http://lifehacker.com/5562694/use-pa...e-cord-wrapper

----------

